# Affliction/M1 for HDnet fight card



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Anyone able to find the fight card for the Oct 29th Affliction/M1 event at Harrah's Casino in Kansas City? A group of us are headed that way to watch the fights this week but I can't find the fight cards. Pretty pumped to see some of our guys fight some folks from Pride and such.


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

The only thing I have found is Fedor Vs Arlovski Jan 24th 2009.

http://www.afflictionclothing.com/dayofreckoning/


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Couldn't find a complete card, but here's something:



> Titan Entertainment and M1 Global present
> Affliction, M-1 Challenge 2008, 8th Edition.
> 
> Live professional mixed martial arts event.
> ...


http://www.harrahsnkc.com/EventsDet...ge-detail&eventTitle=M-1 Affliction Challenge


----------

